

New Jailbreak for all iPhone OS 3.1.1, 3.1.2, 3.1.3 devices (including iPad) - kacy
http://www.spiritjb.com

======
illumin8
This worked great on my iPad. I'm trying to find apps that work (well) on
iPad. So far I've only installed the following:

\- RockApp - much faster/better package management than Cydia; works great on
iPad. \- Backgrounder - works great on iPad - true multitasking. \- OpenSSH -
also works. \- Vi Improved (vim) - works great.

What I really want is a terminal app that uses the iPad screen and has full
bluetooth (hardware) keyboard support for Control keys. I tried
MobileTerminal, but the app is formatted for iPhone (comes up in a small
window) and crashes immediately on iPad so it won't even run.

Warning: I tried SBSettings and it made my iPad almost unusable; like an
iPhone with no wallpaper, only 4 icons in the dock, many apps didn't work, so
I had to restore. Apparently SBSettings is not iPad friendly yet.

It would be great if others who have a jailbroken iPad could post apps that
they know work or are safe to use, since the jailbreak ecosystem for iPad is
still in it's infancy.

~~~
tbeseda
These are great additions to my iPad (especially Backgrounder). To others
interested, the PalmPre-esque application switcher is pretty wonky with the
iPad, and causes problems with Backgrounder for me.

------
tumult
Does this install junk on your iPhone? For example, I do not want or need a
general SSH server running on my phone. If I did this, it would be solely for
tethering, and not for running Python media servers or SFTP or scripted Ruby
GUIs or tweaking out the system or whatever. So I'm leery of running something
that has the power to just shove a bunch of junk onto my phone, which is what
happened the last time I tried this (and consequently reduced the battery life
down to about a single day or less, until I restored it to normal. I don't
even know what was draining it, but I'm assuming it was some kind of server
daemon.)

~~~
seiha
No, it only seems to include Cydia and patches so that you are able to run
unsigned code (jailbreak apps). OpenSSH does not automatically get installed.

------
rscott
What's the draw towards jailbreaking these days, anything interesting?

~~~
jawngee
These are my reasons, in order of importance:

\- MyWi for tethering/mobile hotspot

\- BiteSMS lets you send/respond to/view SMS messages without quitting your
current app (press up on the volume control and then tap the volume icon to
compose).

\- Notifier, puts notification icons in the title menu and on your lock screen
(notifications for email, missed call, voicemail, text messages, instant
messages).

\- SBSettings gives me quick one swipe access to turn off the phone, toggle 3G
and other settings.

\- Backgrounder + ProSwitcher for Palm Pre style multitasking

\- 3G Unrestrictor for using Wifi only apps over 3G

\- Netatalk/SSH access for custom theming

\- MxTube lets me download and save youtube videos.

\- Add vibrating haptic feedback to the keyboard

There are other reasons, but those are the ones off the top of my head.

~~~
christonog
Is AT&T able to detect you tethering? Or, if I tether, will I get a huge data
bill even though it's "unlimited"?

~~~
mcav
I find it more and more difficult to believe that AT&T would be able to tell
the difference without looking deeply at the traffic; the iPad loads full web
pages and videos, so they probably couldn't tell from bandwidth alone.

~~~
hboon
Accessing YouTube, App store, maps and various apps should be pretty obvious.

~~~
mcav
Third party apps can access the network too. So they'd have to distinguish
between traffic generated tethered from traffic sent in 3rd-party app store
apps.

~~~
hboon
I was just thinking of plaintext traffic through port 80.

------
holman
For everyone playing along at home and who's curious like I was: seems legit,
and it jailbroke my phone (via OS X) in record time. I've tried a couple
jailbreaks over the last year or two, and this one was pretty quick and
painless.

Now off to explore a jailbroken iPhone for the first time in three years.

------
DanBlake
For anyone who wants to tether after they do this:

once you jail break - go to <http://help.benm.at/> in your iphone browser and
install the at&t patch. I just did it (for 3.1.3 ) and it works great.

Cheers!

~~~
covercash
That patch allows for USB and Bluetooth tethering. This works great if you're
trying to tether a laptop.

If you want to share your iPhone's connection with your iPad, you're going to
have to install an app like MyWi which will turn your iPhone into a wifi
hotspot.

------
revaaron
Been forced out of a jailbreak on my iPhone in the last 6 months (one hardware
failure and phone replacement, one software screw-up) this is great news...
Except, I just bought a Nexus One. A week ago I had to be issued a replacement
iPhone 3GS from Apple- with the new bootrom and 3.1.3 things weren't looking
good.

Still have both, still in the process of trying to decide which to keep- do I
want semi-freedom and a less useful phone or a locked down but very functional
communication appliance? Getting sick of riding the jailbreak/jailed roller-
coaster!

------
seiha
Does anyone know if there's a centralized notification system implemented
that's much more forgiving of taking over the screen (much like Android?) I
hate having to hit view or close while i'm in another application and I get
say, a Push Update from Words With friends. I wish it was less intrusive and
just hovered at the top until I wanted to take care of it.

------
DanBlake
I did it. I dont see the "tethering" option re-appearing under network
settings though. Something I dont know?

------
sev
I still have the 2G version of the iPhone but running the OS 3.0.

Would upgrading to the newest OS through iTunes (removing my current
jailbreak), and then running this new jailbreak version be the way to go?
Anybody try this on the 2G phone yet?

~~~
sev
I just did this using a Mac, and it was extremely easy and worked perfectly. I
hadn't updated from the first release of OS 3 until now. Thanks!

------
shadowz
Many of the Cydia apps are made for iPhone/iPod so it'll crash the iPad. Apart
from downloading hacked paid apps (which I'm not fond of), what are the
reasons to jailbreak an iPad?

~~~
jawngee
See here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1314089>

------
mcav
For those of you who jailbreak often: What do you most use the jailbreak for?
Any specific apps?

I've jailbroken a few times but haven't found much to do once it's jailbroken.

~~~
thorax
My wife MUST jailbreak to have it for themes/styles. In fact, I bought her a
3GS for Valentine's day that has been sitting around collecting dust because
it couldn't jailbreak (she's still using her 3G).

I also made her icons that do 1-click SMS to me for quick things like ("On my
way home" or "Call me, I'm driving and can't text."). I used bash scripts and
a tool in Cydia for command-line SMS'ing on the iPhone.

Also things like iLocalis are cool for tracking down your phone if
lost/stolen, and purportedly for keeping a sanity check on your kid's
location.

Basically, if you want to do any heavy customization to the phone, you'll need
to jailbreak. Every year, Apple takes a little more away from the jailbroken
app category by adding new features, but there will always be some things they
aren't so keen on.

------
novum
Lost my jailbreak when I messed up an OS update a few weeks back and bricked
the phone - I was forced to go to legit 3.1.3. Spirit worked; it's good to be
back.

------
seiha
Just a tip for jailbreakers. Quit the program with Cmd+Q and not hit the Quit
button on the utility. It seems to start jailbreaking again.

------
kacy
Also 3.2. Should have added that...

~~~
Zev
"Including iPad" could mean 3.2, since 3.2 isn't available for the iPhone or
iPod touch.

------
steve19
It worked! What interesting apps and games can I install on my iPod Touch?

------
vinhboy
Still no tethering =(. Anyone knows otherwise?

~~~
gte910h
PDANet does tethering on jailbroken phones:
<http://www.junefabrics.com/iphone/index.php>

